# [DEBUNKED] Fake glitches



## toonafeesh (Apr 23, 2020)

I just saw this going around on twitter, but it.. seems fake??

For those on twitter, or anyone who has seen a post about digging up shrubs/having 3 different kinds of them in your pocket breaking the game, it's fake!! Same with this one below






Hay kindly debunked both of these for us :> OP is just after attention


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> I just saw this going around on twitter, but it.. seems fake??



Judging from the replies, and some stating they've tried it and nothing... I'm leaning towards an attempt to scare the community, AKA fake? I dunno.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Judging from the replies, and some stating they've tried it and nothing... I'm leaning towards an attempt to scare the community, AKA fake? I dunno.



Though, people are saying it's dug up bushes that are causing the problem, not the starts. Hope someone with an extra throwaway island can confirm whether or not it's true.


----------



## Stil (Apr 23, 2020)

lol i came here thinking you meant a real bug.. haha... silly me
I was ready to see some crazy s***


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 23, 2020)

I guess we'll find out over the next 48 hours. I'm skeptical though.


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 23, 2020)

Infinity said:


> lol i came here thinking you meant a real bug.. haha... silly me
> I was ready to see some crazy s***


Yeah I wasn't sure how to word the topic LOL

yeah I'm pretty skeptical about this 'bug' being real too  guess we'll see if it's real or not soon


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

I had at least 5-7 dug up bushes (yellow hythians or whatever they are i dont remeber how to spell it) in my inventory and nothing happened to me. I had a plan to have a barrier around something but I didnt like it. Seems like some lie to me..


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 23, 2020)

Ahh definitely just a scare hoax then :C thanks for confirming!!


----------



## mae. (Apr 23, 2020)

Hay said:


> I had at least 5-7 dug up bushes (yellow hythians or whatever they are i dont remeber how to spell it) in my inventory and nothing happened to me. I had a plan to have a barrier around something but I didnt like it. Seems like some lie to me..


the tweet says "3 different types" but that seems like a weird thing anyways lol


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> Ahh definitely just a scare hoax then :C thanks for confirming!!


Yea of course! c: I decided to test it out again and here’s my inventory with a few bushes. My game hasn’t crashed c:


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 23, 2020)

I feel like this woulda been tried before launch, seems like a normal playstyle. So I would guess hoax


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

mae. said:


> the tweet says "3 different types" but that seems like a weird thing anyways lol


Yea I saw that but also saw that replies said that bushes are doing it to, whether its different or not


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2020)

I'll probably forget by tomorrow so if you don't see a thread from me crying about my island being busted, it's a lie.


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 23, 2020)

Wait there's another post going around?? they followed up with a photo of the error screen on their switch..

Here's the link - 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253178937653563393


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> Wait there's another post going around?? they followed up with a photo of the error screen on their switch..
> 
> Here's the link -
> 
> ...


Forgot how to but can someone reverse google search the error pic? Could be stolen from somewhere. Fishy if a switch errors but you got a screenshot of it and imported it to the comp like that?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

also im popping a balloon now ill test this one for the squad <3


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> Wait there's another post going around?? they followed up with a photo of the error screen on their switch..
> 
> Here's the link -
> 
> ...



Their switch appears to be hacked. That may be the cause, or is another fake.


----------



## Arrei (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah, no. People wouldn't be able to so quickly identify exactly what caused these things if they were real and wiped data or bricked consoles. They'd only get one look at the error and would have no way of repeatedly testing what the cause was.


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah, one of my friends said you'd have to hack into the switch to get it bricked.. there's a couple of posts going around on twitter about fake glitches, most likely for clout :C not cool


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Arrei said:


> Yeah, no. People wouldn't be able to so quickly identify exactly what caused these things if they were real and wiped data or bricked consoles. They'd only get one look at the error and would have no way of repeatedly testing what the cause was.



Not to mention the second one is off a hacked Switch (it's running atmosphereOS, a firmware hack for Switch).


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 23, 2020)

Hay said:


> Forgot how to but can someone reverse google search the error pic? Could be stolen from somewhere. Fishy if a switch errors but you got a screenshot of it and imported it to the comp like that?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> also im popping a balloon now ill test this one for the squad <3


I think he might mean wrapped presents like once you bought wrapping for/wrapped himself? I could be wrong though.


----------



## Clock (Apr 23, 2020)

Hadn't see Leif after the update, I hope the glitch is not real.


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

*CONFIRMED:*​Having a present and talking to Leif will *NOT* bug your game!
Just popped a ballon and ran to leif, bought a starter, my game is working. 






The starter is above the first red bush in the last row. the "ser" is covering it

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby said:


> I think he might mean wrapped presents like once you bought wrapping for/wrapped himself? I could be wrong though.


I'll test this too! C:


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Not to mention the second one is off a hacked Switch (it's running atmosphereOS, a firmware hack for Switch).


You're right! My friend did the reverse image search and got that too

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Hay said:


> *CONFIRMED:*​Having a present and talking to Leif will *NOT* bug your game!
> Just popped a ballon and ran to leif, bought a starter, my game is working.
> 
> View attachment 246675
> ...


Thanks so much ;o; I'm pretty sure all this is just absolute BS for attention.. but thank you for confirming for us!!


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2020)

Sad people are spreading lies like this to scare others.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 23, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> Wait there's another post going around?? they followed up with a photo of the error screen on their switch..
> 
> Here's the link -
> 
> ...



Reversed image search the second picture they posted in the comments and it's an image that appears on a website in 2019. This one is definitely fake.


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

*Also Confirmed:*
Having a hand wrapped present will NOT glitch your game when talking to Lief. 
I bought a yellow mum bag with the green wrapped present in my inventory. Both items are in the last row.



I wrapped 3 NMT c:​

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



NefariousKing said:


> Reversed image search the second picture they posted in the comments and it's an image that appears on a website in 2019. This one is definitely fake.


I knew it...


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Sad people are spreading lies like this to scare others.



Yeah, seriously. We already have enough to deal with, with COVID19 and all that. We don't need fears of losing one of our daily escapes to these stressful times...

People are awful sometimes.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Sad people are spreading lies like this to scare others.


Some people just wanna watch the world burn...


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

Im absolutely disgusted if they lied on purpose. I understand that maybe their switch had a bug or they in particular had a switch issue but if they are just lying for attention, its horrible. To kids out there that dont know better, they can get hurt! Please remember to take everything you read online with a grain a salt, that can even include my tests or other peoples test. Be safe everyone


----------



## mae. (Apr 23, 2020)

@Hay you're a hero 'u '


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

mae. said:


> @Hay you're a hero 'u '


Thanks <3 I wanted to get the word out that it was fake. The minute I saw I could tell it was put together to create drama. So sad.. *If there is no proof, do not believe it!*


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 23, 2020)

Hay said:


> Im absolutely disgusted if they lied on purpose. I understand that maybe their switch had a bug or they in particular had a switch issue but if they are just lying for attention, its horrible. To kids out there that dont know better, they can get hurt! Please remember to take everything you read online with a grain a salt, that can even include my tests or other peoples test. Be safe everyone


This exactly!! I'm pretty sure they're lying for attention :C


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

I do not own a twitter account, but if anyone does can they please confirm its not true? (In a nice way please!) No one needs to be scared from turning on their switch or even playing the game!


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 23, 2020)

Yep I quote-retweeted it!


----------



## Clock (Apr 23, 2020)

Glad to see the glitch is not real. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 23, 2020)

I miss when fake game rumors were funny, like the brown weapon in FF7.


Hay said:


> I do not own a twitter account, but if anyone does can they please confirm its not true? (In a nice way please!) No one needs to be scared from turning on their switch or even playing the game!


Thanks a billion for helping out with this, that was really selfless of you.  Do we have any word on the other glitch as well?


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby said:


> I miss when fake game rumors were funny, like the brown weapon in FF7.
> 
> Thanks a billion for helping out with this, that was really selfless of you.  Do we have any word on the other glitch as well?


Ive only tested the glitches I have seen on this thread. Did I miss one? Let me know c:

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

Well now I have a mum starter I dont need and wrapped NMT lol!


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 23, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> Wait there's another post going around?? they followed up with a photo of the error screen on their switch..
> 
> Here's the link -
> 
> ...



If they really did crash their console like that, it's like due to hacking. Their firmware is 6.1.0. We're in the 10+ range now.


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 23, 2020)

Hay said:


> Ive only tested the glitches I have seen on this thread. Did I miss one? Let me know c:


There's another one going around involving bushes, I guess? It apparently involves having 4 types of bushes/dug up bushes in your inventory can like.. ruin your save file/switch? The ONLY proof as far as I know is just.. a screenshot of a discord chat, so.. I dunno.


----------



## Arrei (Apr 23, 2020)

Ossiran said:


> If they really did crash their console like that, it's like due to hacking. Their firmware is 6.1.0. We're in the 10+ range now.


According to the fella who reverse searched it, this attention seeker didn't even crash their own system. They literally went and pulled up someone else's old crash screenshot to get attention.


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby said:


> There's another one going around involving bushes, I guess? It apparently involves having 4 types of bushes/dug up bushes in your inventory can like.. ruin your save file/switch? The ONLY proof as far as I know is just.. a screenshot of a discord chat, so.. I dunno.


I tested it with four bushes but not different ones. I heard people were saying that either one crashed. I can still test this though! c:


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 23, 2020)

BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby said:


> There's another one going around involving bushes, I guess? It apparently involves having 4 types of bushes/dug up bushes in your inventory can like.. ruin your save file/switch? The ONLY proof as far as I know is just.. a screenshot of a discord chat, so.. I dunno.


Yeah it's been tested and it's also fake!


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 23, 2020)

Hay said:


> I do not own a twitter account, but if anyone does can they please confirm its not true? (In a nice way please!) No one needs to be scared from turning on their switch or even playing the game!


I've tweeted in response to it with a link to the thread!


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

Listen yall I still had anxiety talking to leif each time haha! I knew it was fake but my switch has been running for like 2 hours and its all hot in the dock so I didnt want it to explode! LOL!


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 23, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> Yeah it's been tested and it's also fake!


Not surprised haha. With only a discord screenshot to go off of I was expecting a debunk fairly fast


----------



## Raz (Apr 23, 2020)

Hay said:


> *CONFIRMED:*​Having a present and talking to Leif will *NOT* bug your game!
> Just popped a ballon and ran to leif, bought a starter, my game is working.
> 
> View attachment 246675
> ...


I thought they were talking about an item wrapped on wrapping paper, like those you can buy on Nook's Cranny, not the presents that fall after you pop a balloon


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

Raz said:


> I thought they were talking about an item wrapped on wrapping paper, like those you can buy on Nook's Cranny, not the presents that fall after you pop a balloon


I also tested the hand wrapped present too! c: Did not crash my game c:


----------



## CowKing (Apr 23, 2020)

It's probably fake, I've had 4 different types of bushes in my inventory for a while when I was decorating my island and nothing happened. It's most likely fake, most stuff like this are. It's just for clout.


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

CowKing said:


> It's probably fake, I've had 4 different types of bushes in my inventory for a while when I was decorating my island and nothing happened. It's most likely fake, most stuff like this are. It's just for clout.


Ive tested every theory Ive seen so far and nothing happened to me c: Very upsetting that people are lying for clout.


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 23, 2020)

CowKing said:


> It's probably fake, I've had 4 different types of bushes in my inventory for a while when I was decorating my island and nothing happened. It's most likely fake, most stuff like this are. It's just for clout.


I think they meant bushes of 4 types that had been dug up--I dunno if they meant nursery ones or fully grown, but either way, it sounds waaaaay suss.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 23, 2020)

Hay said:


> Ive tested every theory Ive seen so far and nothing happened to me c: Very upsetting that people are lying for clout.


I mean it's not new, but yeah, this is stupid. And the fact people are believing this and bashing the devs and play testers because of misinformation is messed up :/


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Apparently the person who posted the first tweet has done stuff like this before, and it was untrue. He's just a clout chaser.


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Apparently the person who posted the first tweet has done stuff like this before, and it was untrue. He's just a clout chaser.


very, very, gross! :c Why?!


----------



## edsett (Apr 23, 2020)

Making up false rumors to scare players is so scummy.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 23, 2020)

What's sad is that even though it's being de-bunked I'm still now nervous about this and am now afraid to use bushes or anything. I doubt I'll be using 3 or 4 different kinds of bushes anyway but now I'm still afraid.


----------



## eminyan (Apr 23, 2020)

Hay said:


> Ive tested every theory Ive seen so far and nothing happened to me c: Very upsetting that people are lying for clout.


Thank you for taking the time and risk to test for us <33


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

eminyan said:


> Thank you for taking the time and risk to test for us <33


Of course! Thank you for your support <3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Spooky. said:


> What's sad is that even though it's being de-bunked I'm still now nervous about this and am now afraid to use bushes or anything. I doubt I'll be using 3 or 4 different kinds of bushes anyway but now I'm still afraid.


I understand this! Just be careful c:


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 23, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> What's sad is that even though it's being de-bunked I'm still now nervous about this and am now afraid to use bushes or anything. I doubt I'll be using 3 or 4 different kinds of bushes anyway but now I'm still afraid.


Honestly it should be ok!! I'm sure the devs would've tested for any huge glitches especially after the villager one


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> What's sad is that even though it's being de-bunked I'm still now nervous about this and am now afraid to use bushes or anything. I doubt I'll be using 3 or 4 different kinds of bushes anyway but now I'm still afraid.



Honestly, me too. My severe anxiety issues definitely don't help, especially since I don't have my medication due to the COVID19 scare. I can't really get to my Doctor for a prescription renewal since their office is so packed for the next month.


----------



## sarvamentu (Apr 23, 2020)

Maybe change the topic title to something that shows the bug is declared to be fake now? 

I really don't understand why people do these kind of things btw :/ What do they even get out of it?!


----------



## Mick (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow this is dumb.

"The switch cannot handle talking to leif with wrapped presents in your inventory because of memory limitations?" Come on dude, this isn't a NES system. We have the memory to store a few item attributes. :')

So. If your switch game crashes, it will send you back to the home screen and tell you that there has been an error. At no point would a developer let you see a big black screen with a bunch of code on it, because code is very very scary to a whole lot of people that have never done anything with it.

Second, so what if it crashes the game? You start it back up, and go back to the last playable save state. Say that _somehow_ talking to Leif did crash your game, alright, that's a glitch, you are now outside your house again and all is well.

Because it wouldn't corrupt your game save. Even if the game was saving _right as it crashed_ I would be decently surprised if it corrupted the save file, and even more surprised if the game does not keep the previous version of said save file for backup purposes.

Same goes for digging up 4 bush types etc. It should work, if it doesn't, no harm done. I hope 
this helps someone feel safe now. End rant. <3


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

sarvamentu said:


> Maybe change the topic title to something that shows the bug is declared to be fake now?
> 
> I really don't understand why people do these kind of things btw :/ What do they even get out of it?!



Might be a good call. 

@toonafeesh


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah let me change it! I'll update my first post too about these glitch scares


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253198410401841153
Someone video the glitch is a lie! Please spread.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 23, 2020)

I think someone mentioned earlier that people are using hacked systems to create these glitches. If that's the case, I don't doubt that they're true, but I think those glitches could be a consequence of using a hacked system.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253198410401841153
> Someone video the glitch is a lie! Please spread.



Cheers. Definitely debunked!


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 23, 2020)

Honestly I can tell believe that people make up glitches for clout. 
Don’t people have anything else to do with their time?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> Honestly I can tell believe that people make up glitches for clout.
> Don’t people have anything else to do with their time?



In their defense, we're all stuck indoors for the next while. XD

 Still inexcusable, though.


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

Ive been so busy playing R6 I forgot about this.. lol! Thanks for everyone to help debunk this! <3


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 23, 2020)

I dug up tons of different kinds of bushes, saved and quit with them remaining in my inventory, TTed a day, and everything is fine. Do I need to do anything else, such as talking to Leif, to confirm that having multiple types of dug up bushes in your inventory won't somehow break your game?

God, I hate that people lie about stuff like this.... what do they even get out if it??


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

You know, I kinda just had this epiphany--if even the BUSH STARTS were causing this bug, wouldn't a lot more people be reporting it since you have to BUY them. Leif can definitely sell more than 3 varieties in a single visit!!


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> You know, I kinda just had this epiphany--if even the BUSH STARTS were causing this bug, wouldn't a lot more people be reporting it since you have to BUY them. Leif can definitely sell more than 3 varieties in a single visit!!


Oh yeah, that's true too... I had a bunch of azalea and hibiscus starts in my inventory--2 varieties of each, so 4 in total--that I bought right after the update came out, went to my gf's to buy holly starts and another friend's to buy tea olive starts, and I had all these stacks of way more than 3 different varieties in my inventory the whole time and nothing out of the ordinary happened! I gotta admit when I first heard of this glitch I believed it, but now I'm sure it's fake.


----------



## sarvamentu (Apr 23, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Oh yeah, that's true too... I had a bunch of azalea and hibiscus starts in my inventory--2 varieties of each, so 4 in total--that I bought right after the update came out, went to my gf's to buy holly starts and another friend's to buy tea olive starts, and I had all these stacks of way more than 3 different varieties in my inventory the whole time and nothing out of the ordinary happened! I gotta admit when I first heard of this glitch I believed it, but now I'm sure it's fake.



there are more bush types being sold TODAY on OTHER ISLANDS?! God I can't hold in my excitement. Do you (or any time travelers) know if he is there daily and if so, if the bush types rotate each day?


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 23, 2020)

sarvamentu said:


> there are more bush types being sold TODAY on OTHER ISLANDS?! God I can't hold in my excitement. Do you (or any time travelers) know if he is there daily and if so, if the bush types rotate each day?


it seems that only the azalea bushes are in bloom right now (unless there are new types i haven't encountered) but yeah, it was definitely the 23rd on both my island and my gf's when i bought my hibiscus/azaleas and then went to hers to buy holly starts!! sadly he hasn't been there daily during my tting though--it looks like even during the nature day event, he's just a random visitor who'll sometimes set up a pop-up shop in the plaza the same way as kicks does.


----------



## sarvamentu (Apr 23, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> it seems that only the azalea bushes are in bloom right now (unless there are new types i haven't encountered) but yeah, it was definitely the 23rd on both my island and my gf's when i bought my hibiscus/azaleas and then went to hers to buy holly starts!! sadly he hasn't been there daily during my tting though--it looks like even during the nature day event, he's just a random visitor who'll sometimes set up a pop-up shop in the plaza the same way as kicks does.


Thank you for your reply  Kinda sad tbh that he will come sporadically..  but now I know for sure to visit islands of my friends to buy other bushes as well.


----------



## Ekuisun (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks to everyone testing out the fake glitches and sharing proof!

Also bumping this so more people see it and won't have to worry. ^^


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Apr 23, 2020)

I was following this thread last night to build up the courage to get bushes from Leif today (he has my favorite ones) and now there’s a post in a FB group I mod for with this happening to someone else, with screenshots of her game and everything. Apparently it might be what kind of starts? The comments are messy and we had to close the post since it got ugly for OP, but I guess aside from her, it’s happened to a few other people since I’ve been hearing from different admins. So I don’t know what to believe and I’m sad because I was hyped to get this update.

They’re saying it just may be a rare glitch that happens randomly, but idk. This thread makes me wanna risk it because the bushes are so cute and y’all did the hard work of debunking.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I was following this thread last night to build up the courage to get bushes from Leif today (he has my favorite ones) and now there’s a post in a FB group I mod for with this happening to someone else, with screenshots of her game and everything. Apparently it might be what kind of starts? The comments are messy and we had to close the post since it got ugly for OP, but I guess aside from her, it’s happened to a few other people since I’ve been hearing from different admins. So I don’t know what to believe and I’m sad because I was hyped to get this update.
> 
> They’re saying it just may be a rare glitch that happens randomly, but idk. This thread makes me wanna risk it because the bushes are so cute and y’all did the hard work of debunking.



Is their Nintendo Switch modded?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say memory limitations cannot in any way cause a brick. It would crash the software in worst case scenario. I am only an entry level programmer, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say memory limitations cannot in any way cause a brick. It would crash the software in worst case scenario. I am only an entry level programmer, so I could be wrong.



Memory limitations/errors will only cause a brick if there's no way to turn off the system, which the Switch can do a forced-shutdown by holding the power button for 30 seconds. Once the system is turned off, the memory cache is cleared. 

It's the one reason why I think this whole thing was a hoax to begin with, and so many users both on these forums and on twitter have debunked this. Any users experiencing this issue are either blatant liars, or are using modded hardware.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Apr 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Is their Nintendo Switch modded?


No. She said she didn’t know how. She said she planted 7, didn’t dig any of them up, got her bonus miles, went to Tom Nook, say down, got his !!!, he came over, and then she got the notification that something was wrong. People are calling it the hedge glitch.

 Last I saw, someone had called Nintendo since the phantom villager thing is still happening and since this is a new possible hot topic, Nintendo was concerned. I’m trying to comb the comments now to see what else was said.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2020)

Hay said:


> Thanks <3 I wanted to get the word out that it was fake. The minute I saw I could tell it was put together to create drama. So sad.. *If there is no proof, do not believe it!*


You're right. This is probably a way to view it. Unless there is a picture proof or video, don't believe it.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> No. She said she didn’t know how. She said she planted 7, didn’t dig any of them up, got her bonus miles, went to Tom Nook, say down, got his !!!, he came over, and then she got the notification that something was wrong. People are calling it the hedge glitch.
> 
> Last I saw, someone had called Nintendo since the phantom villager thing is still happening and since this is a new possible hot topic, Nintendo was concerned. I’m trying to comb the comments now to see what else was said.



The "I've moved out." glitch was fixed, though? Bugged plots were being removed on new days and there have been successful invites of villagers kicked out from Amiibo. Even I invited an villager without issue and they're ready to move in tomorrow.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Apr 23, 2020)

I don’t know. Inwok





Khaelis said:


> The "I've moved out." glitch was fixed, though? Bugged plots were being removed on new days and there have been successful invites of villagers kicked out from Amiibo. Even I invited an villager without issue and they're ready to move in tomorrow.


I don’t know. I woke up to a dumpster fire of notifications about the hedge glitch and then others saying saying they adopted a villager this morning only to have issues still. I figured maybe the villager posts are just people who haven’t updated yet. It was an eventful morning for the group apparently. 

I think I’mma just risk it for the bushes.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I don’t know. Inwok
> I don’t know. I woke up to a dumpster fire of notifications about the hedge glitch and then others saying saying they adopted a villager this morning only to have issues still. I figured maybe the villager posts are just people who haven’t updated yet. It was an eventful morning for the group apparently.
> 
> I think I’mma just risk it for the bushes.



I've been messing around with bushes and hedges all morning, and nothing. The villager I invited last night was an amiibo scanned villager who was booted out by an amiibo scanned villager, this was all done on version 1.2.0. 

The person I invited the villager from also did this with a friend of theirs, and they also had no issue with inviting it.


----------



## Raz (Apr 23, 2020)

Now I'm officially scared. I updated the game, everything went ok. Played for a few hours, bought a bulk of each of the 4 bushes available. Stored most of them, planted 3. Kept playing, terraforming. Nothing wrong. I just saved and closed the game, and turned the Switch off, as I always do.

Honestly, I may take a forced brake until some clarification comes up. In now way I could afford a new Switch, especially with how it's price spiked ridiculously around here (it's costing around 3x what I paid for the one I have).

I already lost my PS4 in the first week of March, so I'm ready terrified.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Apr 23, 2020)

Hmm... any certain word on whether either the presents bug or the shrub bug is a hoax/result of hacking?? Worrying not being able to back town up online yet!! Thanks for the info so far


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 23, 2020)

For the villager glitch I traded a few more with friends after testing with Khaelis, both through amiibo and natural move outs and they were all fine :0

for the gift glitch, OP deleted their post so I think that's definitely a hoax because they probably got called out hard enough to take it down
I'm seeing memes around now based off that hoax (they are amazing LOL), so there still could be some other scums making up fake stuff to scare people u_u


----------



## Hay (Apr 23, 2020)

Hmm..  Do I need to test more theories? I’ll gladly do it if anyone feels unsafe with their game


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 23, 2020)

The tweets are now deleted! Must of been fake!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

JoJoCan said:


> The tweets are now deleted! Must of been fake!



Probably more negative backlash than people falling for it. If it was really true, they'd never have deleted it.


----------

